# Cute little scorpion



## Savvo (Jul 16, 2007)

I found this little guy up in the hills by Auburn, CA under a rock in a strip mined canyon. It is no bigger than a quarter. It has slender, forcep-like claws that hook inward at the tips, and is brownish in color. Does anyone have an ID on this? Anyway, I was mainly trying to find an S. polymorpha, but haven't seen any since I was a kid, and can't remember where I was when I saw them. Does anyone know of a decent area to catch them within an hour or two drive from Sacramento? Anyway, this is only my second post, so hopefully I attached the picture properly  . It's nice to find a group of people who don't shun you for your interests.


----------



## Rydog (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know the ID on the scorp but I had some luck around Grass Valley finding pedes. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Savvo (Jul 16, 2007)

Ill look into that, thanks!


----------



## Diggy415 (Jul 16, 2007)

i live in lassen co and about 3 hrs from you  lots up here for the taking, i have 7 in my custody ill be releasing to make room for T's.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 16, 2007)

Paruroctonus sp.?

that should be about 1/2 to 1/4 adult size if i am understanding you correctly.


have you seen the SF BATS (San Francisco/ Bay Area Tarantula Society) thread?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=94380


----------



## dtknow (Jul 16, 2007)

What directions have you been driving? I remember seeing one as a kid down here in Fresno County. But I haven't seen one since. Then again, I do not know how to look for pedes.


----------



## Ryan C. (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey,

Definitely a _Vaejovid_, but I was thinking more along the lines of a _Serradigitus spp._

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## JMoran1097 (Aug 3, 2007)

where's the stinger?


----------



## Canth (Aug 6, 2007)

It's flush with the sides of the metasoma. If you look carefully, you can see it.


----------

